# How do I fix my cousin?



## Tofu Dust (May 17, 2021)

Just got off work so I thought I'd drop in and tell you about my cousin. He's a furry. very typical furry, woke shit and all.
Right away it's apparent what's wrong with him, but let me elaborate:

He's pansexual and thinks there's actually a difference.
Thinks he can be friends with 16 year old girls at 26.
Wears an actual dog collar. (Not to work, thankfully.)
Cross dresses. (His tranny name is June.)
Obnoxious laugh where he tries way too hard to giggle like a girl.
Friends with other trannies that barely pass and like one cool guy
He actually came up to me today and was like "oh btw I have BPD, Manic Depression," and some other thing I can't remember.
He'll also frequently meow like a cat for no reason. As if that wasn't bad enough, he came back to the kitchen and started making this awful high pitched noise for a straight minute. I told him to fuck off and I could tell he was really personally offended, because he later came back again and started to pretend he had amnesia.
I shit you not. Amnesia.
Is he too far from saving?


----------



## Chaos Theorist (May 17, 2021)

smother him with a pillow


----------



## Blamo (May 17, 2021)

Sounds hopeless.


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (May 17, 2021)

Try calmly talking to him. Try to counter-reason his wokeness and degeneracy. Maybe get his normal friend on your side?
If this doesnt work- pushing him will atagonize him further. This is what he subconciously wants in fact.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (May 17, 2021)

he is fixed. you are broken. society is built for and around him. you are the issue.


----------



## Wowcoolusername (May 17, 2021)

I'm sure you could find a vet willing to fix him, but personally I'd recommend putting him down.


----------



## Meth Until Death (May 17, 2021)

All you need is some O rings, elastrators and a firm grip and old mate will be calm and settled after a few weeks. He'll be wandering around a bit sore though for a while, she'll be right


----------



## Ita Mori (May 17, 2021)

Tofu Dust said:


> Thinks he can be friends with 16 year old girls at 26.


Call your family. This never ends well if left unattended.
Everything else is degenerate and reprobate behavior, but being on the close end of 30 and trying to hang out with minors will either end up with him in jail or dead.



Tofu Dust said:


> Is he too far from saving?


No. You mentioned he felt shame when you refused to go along with his delusion, which is a good sign, but you need help in saving him.


----------



## YMB (May 17, 2021)

Slap him and shout "YOU CAN ACT LIKE A MAN!"


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (May 17, 2021)

Tofu Dust said:


> Just got off work so I thought I'd drop in and tell you about myself.I’m a furry


Thanks for over sharing


----------



## axfaxf (May 17, 2021)

> fix
> furry
Pick one.


----------



## Postal_Rat (May 17, 2021)

I recommend I abandoning him in the woods nothing like exposure to the elements to make some one realize they are a small non-special blip in a cruel uncaring world very sobering. 

Of course he may die but at least he will no longer dishonor your family


----------



## DJ Grelle (May 17, 2021)

If you can: detach him from the modern world. No internet, no tv, no music, no electronics, waking with the chickens and going to bed when the sun does, long walks in nature. 
A diet of healthy food, sun and exercise and he'll change for the better.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (May 17, 2021)

He seems way too far gone unfortunately. You can try, but I doubt you can get through to him, Best of luck.


----------



## 185405 (May 17, 2021)

I feel so bad for OP.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (May 17, 2021)

Accept no substitutes. Guaranteed to work every time.


----------



## Big Ruski (May 17, 2021)

Is he your roommate or something? You say he has job (which is amazing btw) are you in a financial position to kick him out? I'd get rid of him, degenerates like him belong on the cross.


----------



## stares at error messages (May 17, 2021)

Tofu Dust said:


> Just got off work so I thought I'd drop in and tell you about my cousin. He's a furry. very typical furry, woke shit and all.
> Right away it's apparent what's wrong with him, but let me elaborate:
> 
> He's pansexual and thinks there's actually a difference.
> ...


Take your cousin camping. Like get your own fire wood, catch your own fish, and cook our own beans on an open fire kind of camping. Don't take any city stuff. And no cabin-camping. You have to sleep in a tent. Try to find a camp ground with a restroom building. But make sure it does not have an electrical hookup, otherwise your cousin will just be on tumblr the whole time.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (May 17, 2021)

Neurological changes induced during prenatal life and early development to male children exposed to high concentration of xenoestrogens are irreversible. Even if you completely took this guy's internet off, removed all processed food and put him on a healthy diet, forced him to do some sports and made him undergo an exorcism, he would still be a low-key retarded faggot in the end. 

The moral thing would be to put him down


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Tofu Dust (May 17, 2021)

Just got off work so I thought I'd drop in and tell you about my cousin. He's a furry. very typical furry, woke shit and all.
Right away it's apparent what's wrong with him, but let me elaborate:

He's pansexual and thinks there's actually a difference.
Thinks he can be friends with 16 year old girls at 26.
Wears an actual dog collar. (Not to work, thankfully.)
Cross dresses. (His tranny name is June.)
Obnoxious laugh where he tries way too hard to giggle like a girl.
Friends with other trannies that barely pass and like one cool guy
He actually came up to me today and was like "oh btw I have BPD, Manic Depression," and some other thing I can't remember.
He'll also frequently meow like a cat for no reason. As if that wasn't bad enough, he came back to the kitchen and started making this awful high pitched noise for a straight minute. I told him to fuck off and I could tell he was really personally offended, because he later came back again and started to pretend he had amnesia.
I shit you not. Amnesia.
Is he too far from saving?


----------



## TheShedCollector (May 17, 2021)

Don't worry about fixing him. Smith and Wesson will solve that problem soon enough. Worry about making damn sure he is not secretly tying an anchor around your neck.


----------



## Lonely semen (May 17, 2021)

Gonna have to take him out behind the toolshed....


----------



## glass_houses (May 17, 2021)

Kill it with fire.


----------



## Alien Core (May 17, 2021)

Given that he's already 26, this problem is likely to fix itself sometime after he turns 30. Pansexual and hanging around minors? He's for sure doing lots of fetish RP-colon-three with kids on furaffinity. Cut your ties with this degen and lose all hope to avoid disappointment.


----------



## Solid Snek (May 17, 2021)

Tell him he's appropriating cat culture, and every time he meows, he microaggresses against Feline Americans.

Tell him that dog collars are a symbol of anthronormative oppression, and wearing one is the dog equivalent of blackface.

Tell him that you understand his desire to serve the cause of social justice and fight on behalf of the marginalized and the oppressed, but that he must conduct himself as an Ally, not as a Person of Fur.

Give him a list of animal rights causes endorsed by our corporate overlords and tell him to be better (but make sure the list is current! Old causes are problematic; you don't want to mention the animal rights equivalent of Free Tibet or Global Warming, and make it look like you were born in the 20th century).

_*Above all, you must make him see the shame of his humanness. *_To be woke is to live with the knowledge of sin. Your cousin is trying to identify as a furry in order to soothe the guilt of his original sin - his human privilege. You must force him to confront that guilt, accept it, internalize it. Only when he accepts his culpability in the systemic crimes of his species, will your cousin embrace his role in the New Society.


----------



## Gaming Gamer (May 17, 2021)

Beyond help, put him down like old yeller. He caught the furry disease and needs to be put down.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 17, 2021)

How do I fix my cousin?​Generally you take them to the veterinarian to get them fixed.  He'll probably put on more weight but at least he'll stop humping people's legs.


----------



## KiwiFarmer3232 (May 17, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> Neurological changes induced during prenatal life and early development to male children exposed to high concentration of xenoestrogens are irreversible. Even if you completely took this guy's internet off, removed all processed food and put him on a healthy diet, forced him to do some sports and made him undergo an exorcism, he would still be a low-key retarded faggot in the end.
> 
> The moral thing would be to put him down


Source?


----------



## JoshPlz (May 17, 2021)

You can try to shame him if he still reacts to that. He may be too far gone and actually get off to that though.


----------



## Lina Colorado (May 17, 2021)

Dude has the 'tism.


----------



## AMHOLIO (May 17, 2021)

I hate being a downer op, but* You can't fix anyone unless they want to change.  *Without the will to change, your cousin will resist and keep playing dumb as long as he gets his way and his addiction to furries and validation filled from the internet.

The best things that could happen to him are to move to a new environment and get a job that has him interact with a lot more people irl.  His focus would shift if he's willing to adapt, but he could potentially shut himself away in a fit of stubborness.  He could also move in with a furry friend or worse, an underage one, neither of which will change him for the good unless his friend is a functional furry (from the description I doubt any are).  

Giving him more opportunities to get out or work on a hands on or social hobby would help somewhat, as well as therapy.  But your cousin is up his own ass right now, if you poke him too much he'll shove his head further into his colon out of spite (like amnesia claiming).


----------



## 185405 (May 17, 2021)

Big Rusiki said:


> Is he your roommate or something? You say he has job (which is amazing btw) are you in a financial position to kick him out? I'd get rid of him, degenerates like him belong on the cross.


Ave true to Caesar


----------



## Bad Gateway (May 17, 2021)

I dunno if indulging his castration fetish is the right move.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (May 17, 2021)

Tofu Dust said:


> Just got off work so I thought I'd drop in and tell you about my cousin. He's a furry. very typical furry, woke shit and all.
> Right away it's apparent what's wrong with him, but let me elaborate:
> 
> He's pansexual and thinks there's actually a difference.
> ...


Idk, if I was in your shoes I'd want to try and convince him to become somewhat normal and stop being such a faggot, but it's easier said than done. If you have the willpower, go for it; otherwise, hope he dies from COVID/obesity/sewer slide/etc. Harsh I know, but would anyone really give a shit?


----------



## Brahma (May 17, 2021)

KiwiFarmer3232 said:


> Source?


Not him but there was some Italian work in studying bpa and autism. Apparently kids with asd have elevated bpa in their bodies compared to control non asd kids.

I'll try and find the link.

Xenoestrogens are jest the sexy on trend thing to be scared of, there's a range of endocrine disrupting xenobiotics

edit





			Current Knowledge on Endocrine Disrupting Chemicals (EDCs) from Animal Biology to Humans, from Pregnancy to Adulthood: Highlights from a National Italian Meeting
		


Section 3.6 is the bpa asd bit but there's a lot of interesting stuff being studied.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (May 18, 2021)

Disown him as a family member, and make all your other family hate him too.
Let him know his disgusting ways need not taint your family tree.


----------



## Billy Beer (May 18, 2021)

Ask him to wear his most provocative furry costume and then fuck him up the arse.

That should stop him thinking about furries


----------



## The Real Me (May 19, 2021)

Embrace it. If he wants to be a dog, let him maul the mailman and get sent to the puppy pound.


----------



## Tofu Dust (May 19, 2021)

Big Rusiki said:


> Is he your roommate or something? You say he has job (which is amazing btw) are you in a financial position to kick him out? I'd get rid of him, degenerates like him belong on the cross.


Thankfully not. He lives with his mother still.


Ita Mori said:


> No. You mentioned he felt shame when you refused to go along with his delusion, which is a good sign, but you need help in saving him.


I wouldn't say it was shame, it seemed more like he was being passive aggressive and unreasonably angry with me for calling him annoying.


stares at error messages said:


> You have to sleep in a tent.


He and his mother already want me to sleep in the same hotel room as him on his vacation. I refuse to sleep in the same room as him and I especially won't sleep in a tent with him.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Tofu Dust (May 17, 2021)

Just got off work so I thought I'd drop in and tell you about my cousin. He's a furry. very typical furry, woke shit and all.
Right away it's apparent what's wrong with him, but let me elaborate:

He's pansexual and thinks there's actually a difference.
Thinks he can be friends with 16 year old girls at 26.
Wears an actual dog collar. (Not to work, thankfully.)
Cross dresses. (His tranny name is June.)
Obnoxious laugh where he tries way too hard to giggle like a girl.
Friends with other trannies that barely pass and like one cool guy
He actually came up to me today and was like "oh btw I have BPD, Manic Depression," and some other thing I can't remember.
He'll also frequently meow like a cat for no reason. As if that wasn't bad enough, he came back to the kitchen and started making this awful high pitched noise for a straight minute. I told him to fuck off and I could tell he was really personally offended, because he later came back again and started to pretend he had amnesia.
I shit you not. Amnesia.
Is he too far from saving?


----------



## Tookie (May 20, 2021)

He's probably a mod here.


----------



## Fareal (May 21, 2021)

Why are you not already on a strict no-contact policy with him


----------



## ConcernedAnon (May 21, 2021)

By fix I presume you mean neuter, well then, don't you already have your answer?


----------



## Spicboyskafan (Jun 20, 2021)

I know its hard walking away from family members but you should detach from people like this


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Jun 20, 2021)

Ever see Old Yellar?


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Feb 17, 2022)

Pansexuality by definition includes pedophilia and ephebophilia, which are pretty much the same thing anyway. If he creeps on teenagers in his mid-20s and claims to be pansexual, it's not a stretch that he probably views minors as valid sexual prospects. Don't be surprised when the FBI finds his child porn collection and arrests him for it. In that regard, the only solution other than death is chemical castration... or physical castration, which he might agree to.


----------



## Anal Eclipse (Mar 4, 2022)

Reinstall Windows 10.


----------

